# Application Wallet



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,

Je remarque que mes cartes dans Wallet ne veulent pas ouvrir le code barre ou le flash code
Avez vous une idée ?

Merci


----------



## fousfous (15 Mai 2019)

Tu défiles bien vers le bas?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu défiles bien vers le bas?


Oui et j'ai rien sauf mon nom et sur ma carte et son numéro 
pas de code barre


----------



## fousfous (15 Mai 2019)

C'est des cartes de quoi? Avec les billets SNCF j'ai le flash code qui est tout en bas.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2019)

Cartes de fidélité


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mai 2019)

Les cartes de fidélité sur Wallet...C'est pas top !
Mieux vaut se servir d'Apps dédiées (FidMe, Stocard,...)


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Les cartes de fidélité sur Wallet...C'est pas top !
> Mieux vaut se servir d'Apps dédiées (FidMe, Stocard,...)


Marche très bien sur l'iPhone !!


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mai 2019)

Oui, tant mieux (même si à mon avis pas assez complète) mais tu as des problèmes sur ton watch alors qu'avec les applis dédiées aucun problème. Mais je dis çà, je dis rien !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2019)

Certaines cartes fonctionnent


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2019)

Bon , cela ne fonctionne toujours pas


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2019)

Désolé ...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2019)

étrange , car cela fonctionne sur l'iPhone  !!


----------



## Lufffy447 (31 Mai 2019)

Je ne sais pas si tu utilises passwallet ou autre pour générer ta carte de fidélité mais ils expliquent sur leur site que le pass ne fonctionne que sur iPhone et ne peut pas être généré sur Apple Watch dû à des limitions venant d’Apple


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2019)

Lufffy447 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tu utilises passwallet ou autre pour générer ta carte de fidélité mais ils expliquent sur leur site que le pass ne fonctionne que sur iPhone et ne peut pas être généré sur Apple Watch dû à des limitions venant d’Apple


Bonjour

oui j'utilise pass wallet


----------



## Lufffy447 (31 Mai 2019)

https://passwallet.app/fr/faq#8 

Les codes-barres autre que les QR Codes et autres codes ne sont pas compatibles avec l’Apple Watch.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2019)

Lufffy447 a dit:


> https://passwallet.app/fr/faq#8
> 
> Les codes-barres autre que les QR Codes et autres codes ne sont pas compatibles avec l’Apple Watch.


----------



## macnewbie007 (29 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Il est souvent difficile de trouver comment ajouter des programmes de fidélités dans le Wallet. J’ai fait la liste de ceux que j’avais réussi à récupérer en passant directement par les enseignes (sans passer par des sites comme passwallet).
Il y a à ma connaissance 2 méthodes pour les récupérer : soit l’ajout depuis l’application officielle soit l’ajout depuis un mail personnel envoyé par l’enseigne.

Crédit du store Appe Store & iTunes : depuis l’application Apple Store​Leclerc : depuis l’application de l’enseigne​Franprix : lien pour ajouter la carte dans un email de l’enseigne​Coupon de réduction Picard (pas la carte de fidélité) : lien pour ajouter la carte dans un email de l’enseigne​Nicolas : lien pour ajouter la carte dans un email de l’enseigne​Fnac : depuis l’application de l’enseigne​Ikea : lien pour ajouter la carte dans un email de l’enseigne​Alinea : lien pour ajouter la carte dans un email de l’enseigne​Decathlon : depuis l’application de l’enseigne​Intersport : lien pour ajouter la carte dans un email de l’enseigne​Du Pareil au Même : depuis l’application de l’enseigne​Jacadi : lien pour ajouter la carte dans un email de l’enseigne​Printemps : lien pour ajouter la carte dans un email de l’enseigne​Aigle : depuis l’application de l’enseigne​Etam : lien pour ajouter la carte dans un email de l’enseigne​SNCF Grand Voyageur : depuis l’application de l’enseigne​Air France Flying Blue : depuis l’application de l’enseigne​Aegean Miles + Bonus : depuis l’application de l’enseigne​Lufthansa Miles & More : depuis l’application de l’enseigne​My Paris Aéroport : depuis l’application de l’enseigne​Best Western Rewards : lien pour ajouter la carte dans un email de l’enseigne​NH Hotels : depuis l’application de l’enseigne​Europcar : lien pour ajouter la carte dans un email de l’enseigne​Sixt  depuis l’application de l’enseigne​
Pour les programmes de fidélité non accessible directement depuis l’application officielle ou un mail envoyé par l’enseigne, il reste possible de les ajouter via des sites comme passwallet.

Voilà, n’hésitez pas à compléter cette liste, ça pourra aider d’autres utilisateurs !


----------



## moderno31 (2 Mai 2020)

Bonjour
Quel est l'objectif de ce post ?
Je ne comprends pas. La méthode de mise à jour de Wallet se trouve où ?


----------



## mathieu_07 (31 Octobre 2020)

Hello, 
Pour compléter, 
Carrefour (carte de fidélité sans contact) : application de l'enseigne. 
U Enseigne : Application de l'enseigne. 
McDonald's : Application de l'enseigne. 
Burger King : Application de l'enseigne. 
Subway : Application de l'enseigne. 
Courir : QR code à scanner en magasin. 
Sport 2000 : lien dans un mail de l'enseigne. 
Jules : Lien dans un mail de l'enseigne.


----------



## mathieu_07 (29 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, Pour compléter : 
Intermarché : liens dans un mail de l'enseigne : https://intermarche.captainwallet.com/enroll?channel=store&tag=leaflet
Décathlon : nouvelle carte dynamique : liens dans un mail de l'enseigne
Courir : https://courir.captainwallet.com/fr-fr/enroll/loyalty
Monoprix : Je n'ai pas encore trouvé mais je sais qu'elle existe
DCM Jennyfer : QR code en magasin / Lien dans un mail de l'enseigne


----------



## nathan38 (26 Juin 2021)

Bonjour, 

J'ai contacté Monoprix et voici le lien :
https://monoprix.captainwallet.com/fr-FR/enroll?channel=qrcode&tag=serviceclient


----------



## mathieu_07 (21 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, quelques nouveautés :

Conforama : liens dans un mail de l'enseigne
Picard (carte de fidélité) : liens dans un mail de l'enseigne
UGC : lien sur le site mobile de l'enseigne
Auchan : Application de l'enseigne
Les centres commerciaux Unibail-Rodanco-Westfield (Westfield La Part-Dieu, Confluence, Toison d'or,...) : liens dans un mail de l'enseigne ou sur le site web dans l'espace personnel.
Celio : liens dans un mail de l'enseigne


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2021)

moderno31 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Quel est l'objectif de ce post ?
> Je ne comprends pas. La méthode de mise à jour de Wallet se trouve où ?


Bonjour,

Je ne comprend pas non plus


----------



## mathieu_07 (11 Décembre 2021)

Il s'agit des cartes de fidélité officielles des enseignes dans Apple Cartes. Elles sont généralement créées par des prestataires (Captain Wallet et Splio pour les plus connus). Et souvent elles peuvent être mise à jour par l'enseigne avec par exemple le solde ou les points disponibles sur la carte, les enseignes peuvent pousser des publicités sur la partie haute de la carte et l'envoie de notifications (désactivables). 

D'ailleurs je me rends compte que le sujet n'est pas vraiment à sa place. Il devrait plutôt être dans le forum iPhone.


----------



## mathieu_07 (18 Avril 2022)

Bonjour, quelques nouveautés, 

Picard : en plus des mails de l'enseigne, on peut également ajouter la carte de fidélité depuis l'applis de l'enseigne. 
ALL Accord : Lien dans un mail de l'enseigne ou applis
Club TotalEnergies : Mail de l'enseigne et depuis le site de l'enseigne


----------

